# Recommend Quality Riding Lessons in Cheshire



## Outofpractice (2 April 2019)

I've moved to the area recently (Holmes Chapel) and don't know anyone horsey locally, so would be really grateful for any recommendation of where I could have some good quality private/small group lessons.

I'm quite a good rider, I've owned horses all my life and until recently would compete in 90cm one day events and do a bit of hunting.

However, I recently had a baby so haven't ridden in nearly two years and won't be able to have my own horse again for a good few years.

I've tried one or two standard riding schools but I am after a little bit more then trotting round to the back of the class.

Can anyone offer any advice or recommendations?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## FinnBobs (2 April 2019)

Cheshire Riding School or Willington Hall are both good I rode at both before I got my horse.


----------



## Fanatical (2 April 2019)

I'd also say Willington Hall, or a bit further afield, Ingestre - if you want really advanced schoolmasters.


----------



## abbijay (2 April 2019)

I'm in Sandbach and I used to travel to Butterlands on Biddulph Moor before I had my own. The owner is a keen hunter, his son in law is Andrew Downes and they often have home bred ex-eventers come into the riding school. In years gone by he used to take us out to Somerford and things and he would take capable riders out hunting with him. Evening lessons used to be much more than follow the leader and there was a real breadth of horses there. If you have evented you may enjoy his lessons.


----------



## WelshCManiac (2 April 2019)

So I have a really good Instructor from clip and canter but she is booked up and I'm not sure if she will come to cheshire... it's a bit far away from Liverpool ( she might do as it's only a bit)


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 April 2019)

FinnBobs said:



			Cheshire Riding School or Willington Hall are both good I rode at both before I got my horse.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say the same.
Willington Hall got my confidence back but CRS is closer. Both are very high standard but CRS is bigger and has more facilities (farm ride for on site hacking)


----------



## Rosemary28 (2 April 2019)

I would also recommend Butterlands on Biddulph Moor, I learnt to ride there and they always had a good range of horses/ponies in. Wouldn't be too bad to get to from Holmes Chapel either (I'm in Macclesfield).


----------



## Outofpractice (3 April 2019)

Thank you so much everyone for taking the time to reply - all these places look great


----------



## mga4ever (8 April 2019)

There is also Birtles Equestrian Centre in Twemlow, just outside Holmes Chapel.


----------



## Rosemary28 (8 April 2019)

mga4ever said:



			There is also Birtles Equestrian Centre in Twemlow, just outside Holmes Chapel.
		
Click to expand...

I have recently heard of them, I wasnâ€™t familiar with them before. Are they any good?


----------



## mga4ever (10 April 2019)

I used to go there many many many years ago. The lady who ran it then has since died but she was helped by her daughter who now runs it. I was also on the yard as a livery having lessons on my own pony and they were always good. It used to be known as Derbyshire's.


----------



## Rosemary28 (10 April 2019)

Oh right, Derbyshire's rings a bell, thank you!


----------



## Outofpractice (11 April 2019)

mga4ever said:



			There is also Birtles Equestrian Centre in Twemlow, just outside Holmes Chapel.
		
Click to expand...

This is minutes away from my house! Thank you


----------



## Micky (17 April 2019)

Birtles again..thoroughly recommend sally, if you want to learn to ride and not be a passenger and not go round n round in circles, sheâ€™s the place to go..


----------

